# Temperatura mínima Porto (Entrada fria 5-11 Janeiro 2009)



## Vince (6 Jan 2009 às 00:43)

Qual será a temperatura mínima registada no Porto durante este evento numa *estação oficial do IM* ?


*Votação fecha às 21:00 de Terça-feira, 6 de Janeiro*


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2009 às 00:46)

Eu votei, no intervalo dos *>= -3 e < -2ºC*

Vai registar *-2,7ºC*


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

boas

-1.9º

abraços


----------



## iceworld (6 Jan 2009 às 00:47)

Entre -1º e 0º


----------



## Teles (6 Jan 2009 às 00:48)

Temperatura para a cidade do Porto -1


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2009 às 00:52)

-0.8ºc


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jan 2009 às 00:56)

-2ºc/-1ºc


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2009 às 01:21)

Escolhi o intervalo >= -1ºC e < 0ºC


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2009 às 02:00)

Entre -2ºC e -3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2009 às 07:15)

Votei no intervalo *>= -1ºC e < 0ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2009 às 07:18)

Escolhi o Intervalo que compreende as Temperaturas entre *-2ºC* e *-1ºC*!


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jan 2009 às 09:27)

Não podia faltar a esta votação por razões obvias.
E votei no intervalo -1 -2 mesmo sabendo que não há registos de temperaturas negativas desde Fev 2007 nessa estação.
Acho que desta vez e olhando já para a mínima de hoje ( 1.9º ) vamos mesmo ver temperaturas negativas e substancias geadas já a partir de amanhã.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jan 2009 às 09:47)

Entre -2 e -3

Aposta: -3,0ºC


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

Votei no intervalo >= -2ºC e < -1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jan 2009 às 10:10)

-3 e -2


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 11:52)

*>= -1ºC e < 0ºC *

O Porto sim, acho que chega a terreno negativo!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

>= -1ºC e < 0ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Jan 2009 às 13:39)

>= -2ºC e < -1ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2009 às 13:45)

aposto nos -3


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (6 Jan 2009 às 15:36)

-3/-2


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

Votei em < -4ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2009 às 17:15)

-1,8ºC, ou seja menos 1,8 graus célsius, ou seja, 1,8 graus negativos. Quase que aposto nisto mas...


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2009 às 18:04)

Votei no intervalo -1ºC e 0ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Para mim entre 0ºC e -1ºC


----------



## Zoelae (6 Jan 2009 às 18:28)

Votei >= -3ºC e < -2ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Jan 2009 às 18:31)

>= -1ºC e < 0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (6 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Escolhi *>= -1ºC e < 0ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jan 2009 às 19:03)

>= -1ºC e < 0ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2009 às 21:35)

Eu votei no intervalo >= -3ºC e < -2ºC.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 02:06)

0 e -1

pode ser que registe finalmente uma temperatura negativa, ja vao uns 3 anitos.


----------



## Nashville (7 Jan 2009 às 02:39)

aposto no -1ºC


cumps
Nashville


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2009 às 11:54)

O Porto, se não chegou aos 0ºC esta madrugada, andou muito lá perto!


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2009 às 12:06)

Ui teve bastante frio à beira mar 

Eu só tive 4,9ºC


----------



## JoãoDias (7 Jan 2009 às 12:50)

Curioso o facto da mínima do dia se ter dado antes das 5 da manhã pelo Porto, por aqui registei a mínima já depois de sair de casa, portanto para lá das 8 da manhã.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2009 às 08:32)

O Porto já chegou a terreno negativo!


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2009 às 08:56)

AnDré disse:


> O Porto já chegou a terreno negativo!



Confirmo, registei -0.5 cº esta madrugada!

Aposto no intervalo 0  a  - 1


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 19:26)

pessoal, qual a temperatura minima absoluta no Porto? A SIC deu no Jornal algumas, e puseram -3,8ºC para o Porto, mas eu sempre pensei que P.Rubras tivesse uma absoluta de -5ºC. Estiveram eles errados, ou estou eu?


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2009 às 20:53)

Eu tenho uma vaga ideia do antigo site do IM, de ter visto uma mínima de cerca de -6ºC. Mas já andei à procura dos extremos de cada estação no site do IM e não consigo encontrar nada, alguém que tenha essa informação?


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2009 às 21:13)

Bom é provável que -3,8ºC seja correcto, porque as outras temperaturas que eles colocaram estavam correctas.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 00:07)

Desde os meus registros de 1995 a mínima no Porto tinha sido:

-1ºC em 11 Fev 1999, 22 Jan 2000, 25 dez 2001 
-2ºC em 1 mar 2005 (quando registrei em Braga o meu recorde fabuloso de -6ºC!)
-3ºC em 25 dez 2001 (o meu recorde nos subúrbios do Porto)

Na última noite (9.01.2009) a mínima foi -1ºC que já registrei num outro dia também em Dezembro. 
Penso que desta vamos ter de novo dois ou três negativos, para já estão -1ºC e a descer lentamente com névoa/neblina. A ver se igualo o recorde.

Quanto a máximas tinha tido muitos dias de 7 ou 8ºC, mas esta máxima de 3ºC bateu de longe o recorde dos meus registros de 13 anos.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 00:10)

Eu o meu recorde é -0,8ºC, mas também só tenho registos desde 2002.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 01:16)

A máxima de 3ºC essa sim é verdadeiramente histórica, mais ainda do que a queda de neve. Suspeito que possa ser mesmo a máxima mais baixa desde os anos 50.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2009 às 02:41)

João Dias disse:


> A máxima de 3ºC essa sim é verdadeiramente histórica, mais ainda do que a queda de neve. Suspeito que possa ser mesmo a máxima mais baixa desde os anos 50.



Será a máxima mais baixa desde que há registos em P.Rubras .
Será.Oportunamente confirmarei ou não esta afirmação.
Eis as máximas da Ibéria hoje  e lá está P.Rubras ,
com os seus apenas 3 singelos graus de MÁXIMA.






[/URL][/IMG]

Se tivesse havido uma votação não para a mínima ,que grosso modo lá fomos acertando todos um pouco, mas para a máxima , teríamos todos andado a patinar nas surpresas.E se alguém ousasse afiançar apenas 3º graus de máxima para hoje, xacota não faltaria de meteoloucos mais racionais.
Mas por vezes , há dias assim.
3º de Máxima perante tão vasto Oceano a Oeste , a latitudes tão baixas, é obra .
E continua o frio. 0,6º agora...


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2009 às 02:48)

Fantástico! A confirmar-se é impressionante como ultrapassa todos os registos de máximas de alguns dias de neve dos anos 80 e de décadas anteriores 







O índice de desconforto térmico atesta o carácter excepcional desta situação.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 09:07)

Depois do recorde de máxima mais baixa de ontem, de 3ºC (que foi o mesmo em Pedras Rubras) hoje registrei uma mínima de quase -3ºC (Leça do Balio), o que para mim foram recordes de máxima/mínima desde 1995.

Quando tiveram por aí? Em que zona?


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2009 às 09:32)

nimboestrato disse:


> Será a máxima mais baixa desde que há registos em P.Rubras .
> Será.Oportunamente confirmarei ou não esta afirmação.
> Eis as máximas da Ibéria hoje  e lá está P.Rubras ,
> com os seus apenas 3 singelos graus de MÁXIMA.



Como trabalhas no aeroporto, só por curiosidade, aí haverá equipamento/serviço para Deicing? Pergunto porque ontem em Lisboa alguns aviões pediram deicing e foram surpreendidos com a resposta de que não havia em Lisboa. E fiquei a pensar se no Porto haveria.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2009 às 11:04)

Vince disse:


> ... aí haverá equipamento/serviço para Deicing?



Não. Está previsto a sua instalação desde que eu  cheguei em 2001 à Estação . Até hoje...nicles.
Há outras prioridades, dizem-nos.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

irpsit disse:


> Depois do recorde de máxima mais baixa de ontem, de 3ºC (que foi o mesmo em Pedras Rubras) hoje registrei uma mínima de quase -3ºC (Leça do Balio), o que para mim foram recordes de máxima/mínima desde 1995.
> 
> Quando tiveram por aí? Em que zona?



A minha maxima de ontem foi 5,8ºC, e a minima de hoje foi de 1,1ºC. A máxima foi um novo recorde para mim também. Zona perto do Bonfim e da baixa.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 15:51)

O IM (Pedras Rubras) registrou ontem -0.5ºC a 3ºC e hoje -1.5ºC a 9ºC.
Eu registrei (Leça do Balio, não muito longe, mas mais alto e local recostado) ontem -1ºC a 3ºC e hoje -2.5ºC a 9ºC. No centro do Porto é natural que a temperatura seja um pouco mais quente (cerca de dois a três graus de diferença).
Tenho o termómetro em zona voltada a norte, onde nunca bate o sol, nem por reflexão, e em zona aberta (mas recebe vento/precipitação apesar de ser um termómetro fechado). Uma máxima de quase 6ºC parece-me alta ontem para o Porto visto ter caído quase todo o dia mistura de chuva e neve, algo que costuma ocorrer à volta do intervalo 1-3ºC. Talvez esteja perto de zonas de construção que aquecem com o sol.



Skizzo disse:


> A minha maxima de ontem foi 5,8ºC, e a minima de hoje foi de 1,1ºC. A máxima foi um novo recorde para mim também. Zona perto do Bonfim e da baixa.


----------



## João Soares (10 Jan 2009 às 18:37)

Bem, eu sei que nao me encontro na cidade do Porto, mas pertenço logo a seguir ao Rio Douro

Nos últimos dois dias as minhas temperaturas registadas foram:
Dia 09.01.09
Temp Máxima: 5,2ºC
Temp Minima: -1,6ºC

Dia 10.01.09
Temp Máxima: 7,7ºC
Temp Minima: -1,4ºC

Aqui fica o contributo


----------

